# Glassy Residential Skyscrapers



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

New York 










Vancouver 










Hong Kong


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Oct 9, 2004)

Cityplace development Toronto


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Do hotels count?

More from HK

Pacific Place


----------



## nathanh6686 (Jun 14, 2005)

San Francisco-

All Under Construction ...

Millenium Tower -



















One Rincon Hill -










The Infinity -


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Istanbul*

Polat Tower Residence (153 m / 40 floors):









Sun Plaza (147 m / 38 floors):









Sisli Elit Residence (140 m /35 floors):


----------



## Skyman (Jan 4, 2006)

These are the stunning progects
Especially love the SF ones


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hotels are technically not residential skyscrapers. They're more commercial.

Here is another *Vancouver* development funded by Hong Kong property investors.


----------



## A r c h i (Jul 6, 2005)

In Melbourne:

Eureka



Freshwater Place



T5 & T6 (render) @ Yarra's Edge



Yve


----------



## broadie (Jan 21, 2006)

In the gold coast q1 








coc


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

NYC has some other glassy residential skyscrapers.

26 Astor Place (Look for the blue-greenish building on the left-hand side)









1 Beacon Ct (Also known as the Bloomberg Tower and is half-residential)









310 E 53rd St


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

245m Al Fattan Towers Dubai Marina.

one of them is residential, the other one hotel 
pic by altin!


----------



## Andy.\\ (Mar 16, 2006)

CrazyCanuck said:


> Cityplace development Toronto



from some reason ive always thought the Cityplace buildings dont have much character although i wouldnt mind living in them


----------



## c0kelitr0 (Jul 6, 2005)

*Pacific Plaza Towers
Fort Bonifacio
Philippines*

_*52 floors, 179 meters*_


----------



## Grollo (Sep 11, 2002)

Victoria Point, Melbourne:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Toronto


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

How bout the 4 Season's service apartments?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Serviced apartments are more closer to commercial because of their hotel-style nature.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Spire in Adelaide:


----------



## Hecago (Dec 1, 2005)

under construction/approved:



340 On the Park










The Grand Kingsbury












50 East Chestnut










The Regetta


----------



## mankawabi (Dec 30, 2005)

Ice Tower, Panama City, PANAMA:


----------



## jeicow (Jul 18, 2005)

Mississauga, Ontario
CityGate









No. 1 City Centre









*Credit for photos goes to doady


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Harbourfront Landmark, Hong Kong*
_on the left_


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Mostly residential:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Calgary


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

*Paris*

Tour Totem


----------



## No Change No Future (Oct 29, 2005)

Panama City:


----------



## CULWULLA (Sep 11, 2002)

Q1


----------

